# Jersey cow for sale in IL



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We are selling one of our cows. She is 2 1/2 years old. On her first lactation. She calved in July. She is currently giving about 2 1/2 gallons a day. She is very gentle, and on the smaller side compared to our other jersey. She is in great health and has never had mastitis. We are asking $1000 for her.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Is she bred? and to what? and when due? > they need to know, > Thanks Marc


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

and where in Illinois are you located?

I'm not looking..... but Illinois is a big state!

she's beautiful!


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We are located 45 miles south of Chicago. (yes, there are cows that close to the city. Had one guy call on her from TN and laugh his head off that a farm could be that close to the city.) We have had her AI'ed. I don't think it took and we missed the last heat. Sadly, our breeding program consists of me paying my 3 and 5 year olds a quarter each to watch out the window and tell me which cow was jumping on which. This doesn't work too well, and we now have the heat detector strips on her to tell) If she comes back into heat before we sell her, we'll AI her again to BW Bombardier from the Jersey Semex Aug 2010 catalog


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Can`t you sell milk to those people in chicago? I get a few, mostly in summer months, and I`m clear across the state. > Marc


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Funny! We are selling all the milk we produce and turning folks away. I wish we were more set up to have a small dairy, but we are not. We are going to downsize until we can build a dairy barn closer to the house. ( and my husband can quit his day job to be a farmer!)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

So hire me to come build that barn, and I could sell you a couple more cows and bring ya a bull over to breed them cows. > Thanks Marc


----------

